# It's official print magazines are dead



## MSnowy (Oct 13, 2015)

No more nudity in Playboy

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/10/13/business/media/nudes-are-old-news-at-playboy.html?_r=0


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 13, 2015)

My, things have changed. Makes me wonder what it will be like in 2050.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 13, 2015)

I just read that article too .. I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## unpopular (Oct 13, 2015)

A few semesters ago I needed a bunch of nudie magazines for an assignment. I ended up reading getting distratced by the articles in Playboy.

I guess it's true what they say after all.


----------



## otherprof (Oct 13, 2015)

MSnowy said:


> No more nudity in Playboy
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2015/10/13/business/media/nudes-are-old-news-at-playboy.html?_r=0


I didn't know they had nude photos. I bought it for the articles . . . but seriously they did some great publishing. E.g. in science fiction, they were the first to publish Ursula LeGuin and they published "The Fly."  (But they did publish Ursula LeGuin as "U.K. LeGuin" because they didn't think men would take sci fi by a woman seriously.


----------



## Designer (Oct 13, 2015)

I only read the _New York Times_ for the articles.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 13, 2015)

Oddly, I saw this last night on the NYT website just minutes after it appeared and there were NO comments. This AM I went back via your link and there were 342 comments! Interestingly, the reader comments are more compelling than the original article and its seven photos. Opinions about the magazine, both the historical Playboy and the current Playboy, are all over the map. Opinions are also very divided on this new business direction plan, the idea of eliminating nudes from Playboy. I was shocked to find that Playboy now has only 800,000 subscribers.


----------



## JacaRanda (Oct 13, 2015)

Derrel said:


> Oddly, I saw this last night on the NYT website just minutes after it appeared and there were NO comments. This AM I went back via your link and there were 342 comments! Interestingly, the reader comments are more compelling than the original article and its seven photos. Opinions about the magazine, both the historical Playboy and the current Playboy, are all over the map. Opinions are also very divided on this new business direction plan, the idea of eliminating nudes from Playboy. I was shocked to find that Playboy now has only 800,000 subscribers.



I found the comment by SK regarding Hustler and "normal looking women" interesting.  Posted approx 2 hrs ago.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 13, 2015)

Yeah, I saw that comment. I read about 200 of the comments. Playboy's women in the 1980's were very often airbrushed pretty strongly, plus all the _boob job type_s became very weird, just very,very weird, and by the mid-1980's Playboy's women were, as a class, very far from what real, everyday women looked like, and I remember there was a lot of talk at that time about what a stupid, unrealistic type of beauty idea Heffner's mag was pushing on a monthly basis. On the rare occasions they would publish photos of a woman with real, natural breasts, it was shocking to see what a REAL woman actually looked like compared against the blow-up doll types they normally featured. Silcone-ized women hold no attraction for me.

I have not seen an issue of Playboy since the 1990's, so I have no idea what the magazine has been doing over the past twenty years or more. I really don't care either, one way or the other, but I think this new business idea might actually help them gain some subscribers, just by eliminating the nudes.


----------



## cgw (Oct 13, 2015)

What's left of Hefner's empire is a smoking ruin. Playboy's cachet vanished once it stopped being a kind of hip cultural oasis coincident with the world of "Mad Men." The world changed but Hefner's formula didn't.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 13, 2015)

But as the article mentioned--the Playboy brand/icon/logo still has value in Asia and eastern Europe! lol... How the mighty have fallen!

"Ohhhhh, it's big in eastern Europe!"


----------



## MSnowy (Oct 13, 2015)

Derrel said:


> I have not seen an issue of Playboy since the 1990's, so I have no idea what the magazine has been doing over the past twenty years or more. I really don't care either, one way or the other, but I think this new business idea might actually help them gain some subscribers, just by eliminating the nudes.



I haven't seen a issue since the 90's . Funny thing is I've been on the internet since the 1990's. I think the first day got on the internet the first thing I searched for was naked women. So sorry Playboy it's my fault.


----------



## rexbobcat (Oct 13, 2015)

It was only a matter of time. First came Penthouse (which surprisingly did full nudity first), and now the Internet.

Why buy Playboy when there are literally millions of equally as sensual, high quality images of naked women online.


----------



## Rob5589 (Oct 14, 2015)

PB was part of American culture for 4 decades. I grew up with it as did all my friends. But sadly, it's time/relevance has come to an end. If PB thinks it can go the way of Maxim and survive it is sorely mistaken.

RIP Playboy


----------



## BillM (Oct 15, 2015)

I must be weird, I only looked at the pictures


----------



## unpopular (Oct 15, 2015)

BillM said:


> I must be weird, I only looked at the pictures



You're missing out! I got some awesome recipes for herb butter spread. I keep my Playboys next to Martha Stewart Living.


----------



## AuraTodd (Oct 16, 2015)

Makes me wonder what it will be like in 2050.

Everyone will be parked in front of a computer
Holidays will be spent in outer space
No one eats proper food anymore, they just take a green pill
National Express will have satalight wifi and tv screens in the back of seats showing Virgin and Sky
Austic people like me will be understood (AT LAST)
TV's will be 3D or holograms
All cycling bikes will be electrick
We'll finally meet other species from other planets...


----------



## desertrattm2r12 (Dec 14, 2015)

Playboy hit the streets about the time I graduated from high school. Through the 50s and 60s the "girls" looked like real wimmin. If you have seen a recent copy, you'll have seen the girls look pretty tough, like they've been hitting the gym 24/7. More muscle than you can imagine in the "fairer sex."
And the truth is, you can find anything -- anything -- on the Internet. Nekked ladies aren't that unique anymore.
Ole Hef was a Spear Carrier for Esquire in his early days -- a mag that was sort of Playboy (before he invented Playboy) without the nudes.
So he's going back to what will work. Playboy always paid the most money for fiction and has published some very fine writers. It wasn't ever just T&A.
Don't look for Hef in the local travel trailer park just yet. Playboy has all sorts of licensing things, and Video production and sales, going.
And he throws a swell party at his Hombly Hills manse. I once danced with a drop-dead beautiful porno actress who later became a mainstream actress at Hef's place in El Lay. By the way, I never dance sober. I had fun. The pool at his place with the grotto and several openings to the pool with waterfalls is great fun, too.
The mag is designed for young whippersnappers to age maybe 35. Lots of info on what wine to buy and there used to be mucho articles about how to buy the best stereo. Nothing wrong with all this. There are worse people on this planet than Hef and it appears most are running for President this time around.


----------



## LGreene (Jan 15, 2016)

_“You’re now one click away from every sex act imaginable for free. And so it’s just passé at this juncture.”_

[FONT=georgia, times new roman, times, serif]So true ... It needs to find a new niche[/FONT]


----------



## WolleyPho (Jan 29, 2016)

It's sad =( I like to read paper magazines with pretty girls inside.


----------

